# Vintage PG Processor collection



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

My keyboard was drenched from my tears as I listed my processor collection  Got laid off a while ago and can use the cash. 

These are about every processor that PG has ever produced before the Titanium series. 

Oh and there is a mammoth of a sub too 

spbcorgan items - Get great deals on Electronics items on eBay.com!


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

sucks that you have to sell these Vin
I've sent you an email
LMK


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

good luck Vin


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

itchnertamatoa said:


> sucks that you have to sell these Vin
> I've sent you an email
> LMK


Please send it again, I didnt get it or just PM me here.




JAX said:


> good luck Vin


Thanks Mike


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

Too bad you don't ship internationally. A friend of mine is a huge PG fanatic that owns 2 MS1000's, a Reactor, a bunch of less-rare MS's and ZX's, a Son of Frank AmpnStein... and also some processors and a 12" Ti Elite sub... I'm pretty sure he'd be interested in buying some stuff...

PS.: People that don't live in the US and want an EQ215 or EQ230: PM me, I have one of both and am willing to sell internationally.

Isabelle


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude, those are some good old-school processors! I'm sorry you have to let them go, I'm trying for the AX204.:2thumbsup:


----------



## SAABsonic (Sep 15, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. Indeed these are tough times.
Good luck. Dave


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Candisa said:


> Too bad you don't ship internationally. A friend of mine is a huge PG fanatic that owns 2 MS1000's, a Reactor, a bunch of less-rare MS's and ZX's, a Son of Frank AmpnStein... and also some processors and a 12" Ti Elite sub... I'm pretty sure he'd be interested in buying some stuff...
> 
> PS.: People that don't live in the US and want an EQ215 or EQ230: PM me, I have one of both and am willing to sell internationally.
> 
> Isabelle


Oh well



Gearhead Greg said:


> Dude, those are some good old-school processors! I'm sorry you have to let them go, I'm trying for the AX204.:2thumbsup:


Good luck, auctions end on Saturday 



SAABsonic said:


> My heart goes out to you. Indeed these are tough times.
> Good luck. Dave


Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Gearhead Greg (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Vin,

I just sent you a PM, can you please let me know if this is possible (bidding screw-up!).

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice stuff you got there. I'll be bidding on something.


----------



## SAABsonic (Sep 15, 2009)

Regarding the SLD44, after studying the manual I find this statement confusing: 

"This linedriver can be used with normal low input (RCAS), high input (speaker wires) or both for in dual source mode which is OEM high inputs + aux input, such as an ipod input."

I can see how it can line drive two seperate signals from the two seperate in's to the two seperate outs, but how would you then switch between the two?

Help me to understand please the configuration you are suggesting as I am looking at something like the Clean Sweep or ARC SRI since I am using the high level output of the OEM radio, and want to ad an aux (ipod) input.

Best,
Dave


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I tried for the SLD44 did not win if nothing else I pushed the price up for you. Goodluck on the rest. Thanks


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

^thanks 

Whoa! $1750 for some analog processors and a heavy ass mofo of a sub...I thought we are in a recession?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Its was strange you had 2 of the exact same line drivers I think PLD1's and one went for $100 for other for like $35 really weird. I think you did really well overall I watched all of the stuff.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

I hit a couple of items to shore up the prices.. Tried to win a couple of the items and lost 

Oh well.

I love your username, I'm a huge SP fan..


----------

